
A better way to teach meditation - emme
https://when-then-zen.christine.website/
======
hellisothers
Was excited by the concept, especially trying to separate the “how to” from
esoteric hard to understand descriptions of “how to” and then I got the the
Gerkin syntax... Maybe the only way to describe meditation is via hard to
understand esoteric descriptions.

